# Was that you? (The Official 'Eos Spotted' thread)



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

*Was that you?*

(I think this should be a new thread)
(Asking around to see if other Vortex-ers have been spotted, etc... "was that you?")
A grey 2.0T with NY plates in downtown Hartford, CT on 3/30 ?
You flew by around 10 1030 on Columbus BLVD near Marriott. 
I was parked in the red 2.0T outside.

Just kinda fun to see how many VW driver out there are vortex members...


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

great idea... 
Still waiting to see someone on the road with one here in Atlanta. I have seen me, but that is pretty much it.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (sethworld)*

I've only seen a couple of other Eos's here in Atlanta.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

I see a few every week. Last week 2 thunder blue, 1 white and 1 grey...still have not seen the light blue, red, or tan in person (other than the dealer).


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have seen maybe 4, and I live in Los Angeles! I absolutely love that I've been able to customize mine already and so on top of it being a rare site here in L.A., people at the car wash every time ask me questions about my Eos. Feels great when the guy with the new BMW or Mercedes sitting next to me is pouting as no one cares about his car.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

graffixx, we are practially neighbors.... I'm near forman and riverside.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

Indeed ! We'll be hi-fiving each other on the way to work


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Are there VWvortex decals available?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

Silver Eos with chrome wheels, Texas Plates. Saw it parked at Home Depot near Cy-Fair this saturday.......Doh!...nevermind that was me.


























_Modified by karloseos at 8:20 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Nette (another long-time poster) and I both have dark blue Eos tootling around H-Beach (her) and Irvine to Oceanside (me).
I saw a young lady in a white Eos last week on the 405 south near Sand Canyon. 
...she ignored me. (not unusual...for a bald, fat, goofy-looking middle-aged guy)


----------



## lg47904 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Was that you? (passat06boi)*

I am sure that was Passatboi's paprika Red 2.0T at Tisane in Hartford a Tuesday night a few weeks ago. My little baby, Silver on black 2.0T was parked less then 15 feet away...


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Why yes it was me.








Who is this ? PM me... It's a small world here in CT.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

White EOS. Heading east Highway 46 (Between I5 and CA-99) near bakersfield 4:00pm. - Anyone we know... The only EOS I saw in 1000 miles


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Saw 2 Eos today on the way to my son's wedding. One was a red Eos southbound on York road in Elmhurst at 12:35 P.M. and A white Eos westbound on North ave ( Il rte 64) about 3:30 P.M. Anybody on the forum belong to these 2 cars? It's kind of funny that I don't see another Eos in 6 months and today I see 2 and I wasn't even driving mine!!
Andy


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

Esimeer Blue Eos with top down on GA 400 north of Atlanta around exit 5 and 6 on Saturday 4/21 around 5:00. I was in the Thunder blue one.


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (sethworld)*








Seems you just missed me Seth. I was on 400 yesterday near holcomb bridge rd. Black Eos with Gwinnett plates... keep an eye out.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (pepino1977)*

Saw 2 EOS(s) yesterday around noon. One Black Eos at Mason Rd (near I10 service rd) and a Red Eos on I10 eastbound near West Houston VW Dealership.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw a lady with kids driving a white EOS past the Italian Store in Arlington on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (pepino1977)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pepino1977* »_







Seems you just missed me Seth. I was on 400 yesterday near holcomb bridge rd. Black Eos with Gwinnett plates... keep an eye out.

I did miss you... then again I could say you missed me too.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Thunder Blue (?) Eos, women driving, male passenger with top down, windscreen in place on Fairfax County Parkway 4/22. They beeped at my wife who was in our Eos with the two girls in the back.


_Modified by owr084 at 10:03 AM 4-23-2007_


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

White EOS, female driver, @ 5:52 pm on Glebe Road headed towards Arlandria. Top down, as it should rightly be on a gorgeous day like today....


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

Red Eos on Abernathy Rd in Sandy Springs, GA around 6:00ish?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (sethworld)*

I saw a silver with cornsilk leather coming onto Sandbridge Rd in Virginia Beach about 8pm tonight.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Spotted a thunderbolt blue EOS in Newtown PA saturday around 1:30pm.
we were on our way to a wedding so I kept the top up to prevent the girlfriends hair from blowing "out of wack". But you had your top down and I was happy to see that.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

How about a white Eos westbound Lawrence ave at Ashland about 8 P.M. Saturday 4/28. 73 degrees and the top was up. Couldn't be a forum member. The top would never be up at that temperature!!!

Andy


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*

I spotted an Island Grey Eos in Canton, OH this evening. It was top down, music blasting, driven by a young male on Dressler Rd near BW3s. If you are reading this, Hi!


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Spotted Red Eos on Stela Link and Bellaire last tuesday or wednesday. Greate weather day, but they had the top up, What's up with that ??
Nice color though.


----------



## i am imani (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I saw a blue or grey 2.0 in Pasadena on Lake today around 2pm. 
it was a beautiful 70 degrees and your top was UP!
Mine was down!


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

Thunder Blue and Tan Eos at the North Georgia Outlets on Sunday (5/6/07)?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (sethworld)*

Black 2.0T near Hillsborough Concours d'Elegance around 2:00pm
http://www.hsf.org/events_concours/carshow/


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Sad, I seem to be alone!*

Well, it is really sad. I've kept my eyes open while driving around the Greater Vancouver area, and have yet to see an Eos anywhere since December. I know they are out there...
Seems, so far, the only way to see an Eos around here, is to drive by a mirror.








Anyone out there see me?


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (i am imani)*


_Quote »_I saw a blue or grey 2.0 in Pasadena on Lake today around 2pm. 
it was a beautiful 70 degrees and your top was UP!
Mine was down! 


The was me, my wife was driving. Just a short 5 min trip to Target, we needed the trunk space hence the top being up










_Modified by lonerthx at 1:08 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (lonerthx)*

Oh well, if I'm not going even see another Eos up in NorCal (forget about actually being spotted, heh), at least my car's twin down in LA gets seen.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (vespagirl)*

Hey, which dealer did you buy your EOS from...


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (vespagirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vespagirl* »_Oh well, if I'm not going even see another Eos up in NorCal (forget about actually being spotted, heh), at least my car's twin down in LA gets seen.









Hey Cindy, you'll just have to make the drive down to see us then won't you








But we plan on driving up for the download music festival if we go again this year.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (lonerthx)*

Los Angeles. Black Eos, with the top up sunroof open, on Jefferson in Playa del Rey Monday morning May 7th, 2007. I was in a silver Eos with the top down.


----------



## i am imani (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (lonerthx)*

Howdy neighbor!
I think i saw you again on Sunday!
On Lake again...top up...
We were on our way to see Spiderman...top down again.
I promise i am not stalking you...my eyes are peeled for other EOS lovers!


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (lonerthx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey, which dealer did you buy your EOS from... 

Stevens Creek. I'm pretty lazy, so just went through that Costco car buying thing.










_Quote, originally posted by *lonerthx* »_Hey Cindy, you'll just have to make the drive down to see us then won't you








But we plan on driving up for the download music festival if we go again this year. 

I will be one of these days! Maybe in July?
But dude, in an Eos, that drive down the 101 would be _so_ cool. Would totally make the 2 extra hours vs taking the 5 totally worth it.










_Modified by vespagirl at 9:38 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (vespagirl)*

OK, so it wasn't you I saw on Redwood Shores Pkway,,,


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_OK, so it wasn't you I saw on Redwood Shores Pkway,,,

I drove by there on the 101 this morning, but otherwise, never been over there before. Short blondish hair and a green hat (hell no am I going to work with my hair in a tangle







)...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (vespagirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vespagirl* »_ on the 101 

Why are roads called "the" ### on the west coast but just by their number on the east coast? You'll never hear anyone here say, "The 95" . Just curious


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Solarflare-
Still haven't seen your Gray EOS in Arlington. I'm in the Courthouse area, and drive to & from Baltimore for work. 
I've noticed the "the" prefix in L.A traffic descriptions, too. Maybe it is used to indicate how formidable some of the roads can be. 
I think we all use "the" with some named streets, like the Beltway, the toll road, or the Baltimore-Washington expressway. 
There are a couple other prefixes that most of us in the Washington DC area use for roads like 66, 495, and 270, but I wouldn't want to type them in this friendly forum.








-David


_Modified by Funmobile at 5:50 AM 5-9-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Got a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from another fellow Silver Eos 2.0T owner on La Brea Blvd. here in L.A. last Friday (May 4th). Felt great to actually interact with another owner as most here in L.A. are oblivious to the world . . and usually on their CELL PHONE







!


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I do it out of habit. But now that I think of it, I only do that to the freeways that are also in SoCal. Ones up here like 880 and 680 and 280 and 580 and... whatever else 80, I don't.
Maybe it's just a hold out from when all the freeways were only called by name rather than number. Even now, some traffic reports just use the names. That's when it gets fun with different names for the same freeway in different directions, and names following from one freeway number to another.


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Eismeer Blue with LeMans wheels (I think) and a METS license plate frame, parked near Fairfax St. in the top of Old Town, Alexandria. Must be someone working in the area....


----------



## lonerthx (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (i am imani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i am imani* »_Howdy neighbor!
I think i saw you again on Sunday!
On Lake again...top up...
We were on our way to see Spiderman...top down again.
I promise i am not stalking you...my eyes are peeled for other EOS lovers!


Nope not me that time, no restraining order required


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (lonerthx)*

I still get lots of looks and stares. I think there are only like four Eos's on the road in Virginia Beach. I know there is a black 3.2, I've seen a silver essence and a candy white. That's it so far.


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

Wednesday May 9th in Portland a Silver EOS southbound I-5 around 4:15 near Jantzen Beach. 


_Modified by dndfrank at 1:15 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

@ 6pm Friday evening, waiting at the light at E. Custis and Rt 1 in Alexandria. Grey (?) Eos, LeMans wheels, top down. Did not see the driver (was passing by fairly quickly). Anyone on this forum in that car?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

saturday afternoon 2:15p........ about 10 houses away from where i live







on my way to a T-ball game.
a beautiful black EOS with the top down as it should be on such a nice day......my first sighting in NJ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hi in person and now a Hi Online if you are here


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re:*

Ah, only in the parking lot of a San Diego Padres game will you see this...







.
I drove by and squeaked the tires a bit when I saw the shot in my head. Sorry it's such a bad image, all I had was my cell phone.






















(Mine's the blue one)


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re:*

Just got back from a few days of r&r in Ft Lauderdale and saw only one Eos. It was in a Muvico parking lot. What was of mention was not that it was a silver one but that the VW emblem on the trunk was painted to look like a taillight. Anyone out there own this car?
Andy


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Monday, May 14th @ 0830*

Finally saw my first Eos in the wild besides mine! 
This morning at 8:30 on the outbound Kennedy, you took the O'Hare exit, I continued on to the evil suburbs. Black (maybe Thunder Blue?) with tan interior. 
I was shocked!
Alex


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Monday, May 14th @ 0830 (ChicagoVW)*

San Carlos, El Camino real, White EOS. top up Sunday around 6:00pm


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Sunday, late morning/ealy afternoon, I saw a black 2.oT, beige interior, with the 5 spoke sport wheels in Monterey, CA drving along the 17 mile drive. I was in the green thunderbird behind you!!! ;D


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Monday, May 14th @ 0830 (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Finally saw my first Eos in the wild besides mine! 
...snip...
I was shocked!
Alex

X2. Saw a silver essence, top up, on N Bryant St. just south of the 6th Ave. Fwy. in Denver. Who dat?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Was that you?*

Midday Sunday on the way to see my mother, my wife and I passed a Black (or Midnight Blue) Eos with the top down.
I was somewhere around Asheville, I think on I26 East, (or maybe on the Hendersonville Hwy after the airport) and it was heading the other way.
We had the top down too, and I said to my wife "Look its an EOS!! Like a new Passat, but with the top down!" and she said "They are probably doing the same thing right now."
Other than a silver Eos with lux. pkg., light interior and wood trim, Samarkand wheels, right near my office, this is the only other Eos I have seen (so 2 others now!)
William


_Modified by kghia at 5:16 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Eismeer Blue EOS, NY Plates in Franklin Park, NJ today late morning today. You were parked in a strip mall on RT 27 in front of a subway. At first I wasn't sure if it was an EOS or not. I did a double take, haha.
I was there to meet a client for a measure up for a new store, but he never showed. bastard.....
anyways, snapped a bad cellphone pic (zoomed in):










_Modified by Small5 at 3:37 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re:*

Just drove from Lexington, Ky to Melbourne and back lots of looks from our other VW friends, but not one EOS.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (lexus1713)*

Saw a Black Eos on Lynnhaven Pkwy in Virginia Beach this afternoon around 1430.


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Saw my first NorCal Eos this evening after work! Black with the top down (but windows up) on 84E by Newark Blvd, a little before 6pm.
Not sure if they passed me, but I didn't notice till they were ahead and I was slowing down to get on 880S.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Lancaster, PA !!!*

Saw the first other 'Lancaster' EOS in the wild today!
Harrisburg Pike, heading towards Park City.
*** You had your top up!!! What's with that?
Thunderblue just like mine.















Greg


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Lancaster, PA !!! (gdevitry)*

Saw an Eismeer Blue with corn silk, at a dentist's office in Sandbridge.


----------



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Lancaster, PA !!! (kpiskin)*

They have dentists in Sandbridge?? LOL - you see more Eos' in this area than I ever do. You are either much more observant or get out a lot more than I do (or both). I did see a Candy White & Cornsilk Beige on Rt. 58 in Suffolk the other day - top down, cruising.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Lancaster, PA !!! (paisano)*

Well I visited that particular dentist, lol. It's really PrincessAnne area just before Pungo if you remember the old names before VB took them over.


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

Thursday morning, Arlington VA: 
Red Eos, top up, on Washington Blvd (toward I-395), exited onto Columbia Pike Westbound. 
I was in the left lane two cars behind you, but couldn't catch up. (top down







)


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Funmobile)*

I just saw an identical Eos to mine at NAS Oceana this evening. So I think that makes about seven so far in VB that I know of.


----------



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*

it's a pity that the indicators are orange. 
is this obligatory in the USA? 
in white it is prettier.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (misseos)*

Only the active (Flashing) light is required to be yellow. So you can have a clear cover and sliver coated bulb that turns yellow/amber. See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3232056
Greg


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Was that you?*

Today, Sunday. Black exterior northbound on PCH in Laguna Beach. Top down, windows up, man driving with female passenger. I waived...not sure you saw.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Funmobile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funmobile* »_Thursday morning, Arlington VA: 
Red Eos, top up, on Washington Blvd (toward I-395), exited onto Columbia Pike Westbound. 
I was in the left lane two cars behind you, but couldn't catch up. (top down







)

Sounds like it could have been me, but I would have had the top down


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

Red/cornsilk interior at the intersection of Fullerton/Clybourn/Ashland on Tuesday, May 29th at around 6:45pm. Was that you LuckyInChicago?
Alex


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Red/cornsilk interior at the intersection of Fullerton/Clybourn/Ashland on Tuesday, May 29th at around 6:45pm. Was that you LuckyInChicago?
Alex

Hey Alex,
I do believe that was me!
It was a great night to drive topless!


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (LuckyInChicago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyInChicago* »_
I do believe that was me!
It was a great night to drive topless!










It was a great night to drive topless! Hope to see you again soon...........
Alex


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

Saw another Eos this morning -- that's four in the last two weeks!
Outbound Kennedy around Belmont at about 8am. Thunder blue. We spoke and I told you about this forum. Hopefully we'll see you here!
Alex


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

Saw a white Eos, east bound on Avenida Pico, San Clemente, CA.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (ChicagoVW)*

My commute is I-55 and I-294 Northbrook, Glencoe, Skokie area. I only got it last friday just got 500 miles so far. Top down 90% of the time. I've seen five EOS in Glencoe only, none in Naperville.


_Modified by wndctyboy at 3:19 AM 6-2-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (wndctyboy)*

i saw a white eos parked on fruitland drive, a block south of ventura blvd, just west of vineland in studio city, ca. its funny how the profile of the car is now becoming easy to spot!!!


----------



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

Saw a white Eos pulled over by the cops on Rt. 168 in Chesapeake, VA and a red Eos in Va Beach on I-264 heading toward the beachfront with the top down. Not sure of the interior color on either. This area seems have a number of them - but since we are in a tourist area, some may be visitors.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (paisano)*

I've also seen a Candy White one on Independence. A red one with dealer plates on 264W raced past me yesterday morning on the way to work. I know there is an identical looking Island Grey and a Thunder Blue that both frequent NAS Oceana.


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Yesterday (6-7-07) @ 5:35ish, southbound on Jeff. Davis Hwy Rt 1, wheat beige, top down, male driver with phone headset (?), just south of Potomac Yards. You were looking consistently to the left (towards the river)...
First wheat beige I've seen around here.


----------



## lllueck (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, anyone is southern Illinois. I must be all by myself, well me and corn!!


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (JustinW)*

Justin- I saw a wheat beige one a few months ago on the Dulles Toll Road headed back toward DC. Likely the same guy. 
I'm still keeping my eyes open on the DC-Baltimore reverse commute in the morning... the B-W expressway was a perfect 72 degrees this morning. 
Top: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (down). Spirit: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (up.)
(I'm guessing it will be a muggy 95 when I head home in a few hours)


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (lllueck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lllueck* »_Hey, anyone is southern Illinois. I must be all by myself, well me and corn!!


I use to live in Lebanon, IL, and have a neice who lives in Mascoutah and I have an EOS(in Washington State) does that count.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (lllueck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lllueck* »_Hey, anyone is southern Illinois. I must be all by myself, well me and corn!!


I think I saw your car when I was flying down to Dallas!








Alex


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

Today, just after 8am, I saw a topless Thunder Blue / Cornsilk Eos heading Southbound on the Edens Expressway, just South of the Deerfield Rd / Central Ave Exit in Highland Park.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

I've only seen two in the pittsburgh area. On on 279 heading towards the airport which was the same color as mine.
One was last thursday driving on route 50 (Bridgeville). It was black with two men inside.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

12 Jun 2007, I-395 in Northern VA - Eismeer Blue with the top down, female driver in the regular lanes around 16:45 We zipped by you in the HOV lanes







Unfortunately, I was in my Passat and not the Eos...


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have still never seen another EOS on the road. Just came back from 10 days in the Phoenix area, and not one EOS. I have mine since 9/30/06....feeling lonely but special too.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Brand new Thunderbolt Blue on RT 537 in Freehold @ the Raceway Mall light around 1:30-2:00pm.
Still had the temp plate sticker on. 
It wasn't that bad out, should have had the top down


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
It wasn't that bad out, should have had the top down









I haven't seen an Eos on the road yet, although it's not for lack of trying! I do, however, see a lot of other convertibles, and despite our gorgeous weather here in so cal, their tops are more often up than down. A convertible is wasted on people like that!


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_
I haven't seen an Eos on the road yet, although it's not for lack of trying! I do, however, see a lot of other convertibles, and despite our gorgeous weather here in so cal, their tops are more often up than down. A convertible is wasted on people like that! 

My thoughts exactly. sometimes, yes it's a bit too hot/stuffy/humid out and putting the top down could be too much, but i still do, and turn the AC on a bit


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep, I agree about seeing most convertibles with their roof up. I think it must be due to the fact that these other vehicles do not have the simplicity of opening that the Eos has. That being said, the temperature here is getting to be in the high 90's and its less and less appealing to me to have the roof open. I have even been closing the moonroof cover lately. I do tend to have the roof open in the mornings and in the evenings but during the hottest time of the day I tend to have it closed up with the AC running.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Inbound Kennedy near Keeler exit about 4 p.m.Monday. Red 3.2 with what appeared to be Xenons.
Andy


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Inbound Kennedy near Keeler exit about 4 p.m.Monday. Red 3.2 with what appeared to be Xenons.
Andy

I'm gonna be all over that place next week picking up some furniture from my aunts condo right around the corner from the Drake Hotel and the John Hancock (and I'm gonna have a drink or 2 in the sunken cafe out in front). I'm gonna be at Lou Malnatis pizzeria, I'm gonna get Gale's root beer from Treasure Island, I'm stocking up on Italian beef and giardiniera from Serilis Italian grocery off Nagle ave, then I'm going to Skokie to pick up some lox. Its gonna be a blowout.


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Inbound Kennedy near Keeler exit about 4 p.m.Monday. Red 3.2 with what appeared to be Xenons.
Andy

Hey Andy,
I'm pretty sure that would have been me!
Interestingly enough, a few hours later, I was on Congress going East and was right next to a red/beige 2.0T with a woman at the wheel. We had a moment...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Actually I believe the store is Sorrelli's ( on North ave). While you're in that neighborhood drive about 5 blocks west and try Buona's beef. We like it because it has a little more kick. Know the other places your going. Malnati's is ok but there is better in chicago. On your way to Skokie you'll be going past our neighborhood. Anyway have a blast.
Andy


_Modified by cb391 at 3:22 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LuckyInChicago)*

I guess the blue does make me "Incognito"








Andy


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_While you're in that neighborhood drive about 5 blocks west and try Buona's beef. We like it because it has a little more kick. 


You know what, I'll give Buona's a try. Here's the correct spelling, shame on me for getting it wrong the 1st time.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Oops, me too

Andy


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LuckyInChicago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyInChicago* »_
Hey Andy,
I'm pretty sure that would have been me!


Then there were three of us on the Kennedy near the Keeler exit within an hour. That was almost a GTG.








Alex


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_
Then there were three of us on the Kennedy near the Keeler exit within an hour. That was almost a GTG.








Alex

They should have installed proximity chat in the Eos...then we could exchange more than glances as we fly past each other!








Andy, I think I actually did see you that day as well...but it's hard to tell black from blue from that distance while trying to avoid crazy people on the road...so I didn't post the sighting.
Alex, I'm pretty sure I've seen you around too. One day I was in a cab on Armitage (westbound) and we passed a black/black Eos going East. Do you find yourself in that area much?


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ChicagoVW)*

Some day.....

Andy


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LuckyInChicago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyInChicago* »_
Alex, I'm pretty sure I've seen you around too. One day I was in a cab on Armitage (westbound) and we passed a black/black Eos going East. Do you find yourself in that area much?


That probably was me -- I'm on Armitage all the time as I live in Bucktown.
Alex


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

Finally spotted my first eos on the road! While on our way to a camping trip in Solvang, we spotted a thunder blue or black Eos around the Van Nuys/Sherman Oaks/Reseda area. It was in the fast lane on the Northbound 101, just north of where the 405 and the 101 join together. There was a black 4runner riding its tail.


----------



## Davy Wade (Apr 15, 2007)

I've seen a couple of 2.0T's in Jacksonville while we were out in our 3.2. A white exterior/ tan interior in Mandarin while a white one with a nasty red racing stripe down the middle of the car in Riverside.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (Davy Wade)*

Bright red, very sharp on the 605 southbound in Southern California with Michigan plates. Its the first one I've seen on the road!!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Anyone on the forum driving a white Eos on the inbound Kennedy at Irving about 11:30 this morning?
Andy


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: PCH*

South bound, Laguna Beach, black Eos parked on PCH near Diamond Street.


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

*Colorado Eos' spotted*

I have seen three Silver Eos' around the Highlands Ranch area. I have also seen a Black 3.2 Eos in the same area. I have even seen a Silver Eos in Fountain Colorado.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

On 6/2, I saw a black (or dark) Eos on ****ar road in Pittsburgh/Greentree. I waved and you smiled and waved back


----------



## ChicagoVeeDubs (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Anyone on the forum driving a white Eos on the inbound Kennedy at Irving about 11:30 this morning?
Andy

That was probably my sister...just picked it up 2 weeks ago!


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ChicagoVeeDubs)*

While Picking up my mail, I decided to take the long way back to my house to see how many more homes are expected to be built in my community. I noticed a neighbor of mine down the street now owns a White Eos. That makes 3 Eos in my community. Two of which are at my house







I need to introduce myself next time.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Was that you? (passat06boi)*

7/5/07, 6:00 p.m.: Eismeer blue on beige, top down, windows and both deflectors up, brunette female driving south on the 5 fwy through santa ana (just north of the 55 South transition). I was in the white new beetle with the the bike roof rack.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Someone's a long way from home....*

Last Sunday... Michigan plates on Hway 280 South in San Jose, CA. Eismeer Blue, top up.


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Riverside/San Diego*

July 7th (Saturday) at 6:40pm a Silver Essence with the top down and passengers front and back getting off at Rainbow from the 15 South. So new it had no plates yet!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Arlington VA*

7/7 around 8pm westbound Columbia Pike around courthouse road, Black Uni with top down.


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Arlington VA (solarflare)*

I've seen a black one twice in Arlington, taking the Courthouse exit off of Rt 50... maybe it was the same person?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Arlington VA (Funmobile)*

Inbound Edens Expressway at Dempster. Monday 7/9/07 9:49 AM.
Looked like it had xenons, but I only got a quick glimpse of the front in my rearview mirror. No badges, personalized plate.
















Since there's no Eos diesel in the USA, I guess the best you can do is adopt a Vin Diesel look.








Then I saw a matching cabrio while on Dempster.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:55 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Arlington VA (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Inbound Edens Expressway at Dempster. Monday 7/9/07 9:49 AM.
Looked like it had xenons, but I only got a quick glimpse of the front in my rearview mirror. No badges, personalized plate.


Not only that, but it looks like it has the amber signals (or is the bright sun making the red look amber?
Alex


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Arlington VA (ChicagoVW)*

I think the guy hit his brakes. Here's a higher rez version of the picture
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=l
You can also see larger versions of all the pictures if you click the link at the top


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

Silver Eos on Mt Veron Rd in Sandy Springs, GA


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (sethworld)*

Inbound Kennedy at Foster on Thursday night at about 5:30 -- we crawled toward the City together, you in your Island Grey 2.0T.
Alex


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Parked Sunday 7/15 in the lot @ Giant Food (Bailey's Xrds), Island Grey, top up (ok, it was hot outside), tags "MY EOS", sport package?


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

Black 2.0T, southbound California St at Logan Blvd at around 8am Wednesday, July 18th.
Alex


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re:*

Island Gray, lux pkg (I think - it was kind of dark outside), top down, Tennessee plate. I spotted you tonight in Seaside, FL. Is it anyone who posts here???


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Black running Northbound on Atlantic Ave in VA Beach tonight


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

I haven't seen any Eos' running around in Vb for some time now.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

White EOS on RT 537 in Freehold around 6:45pm.
I gave ya the ole' head nod. nice to see someone else's top down.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re:*

Finally saw one, two states away on a road trip. 
White - Tamarack, WV


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*3 in one weekend...*

Thunderblue 2.0 heading south on Igancio Valley in Walnut Creek, Friday Afternoon. Island Grey heading south on I5 just south of Sacramento, Early Friday Evening. Island Grey heading West on Lake Shore Blvd, Carnelian Bay Sunday Afternoon


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: 3 in one weekend... (mark_d_drake)*

I saw a Candy White in Gainesville VA at parked near the super Target the afternoon of 28JUL07. I was up there house shopping.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Conifer, CO*

US Highway 285 just North of Conifer. I was in a Candy White, top up. So were you.


----------



## marcofast (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Conifer, CO (PaulZooms)*

2008 Lux with DSG & Dynaudio, Red with Black interior...on Alligator Alley today. It ours!!...My wife and I picked it up today...great car!!!








Marcofast


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Conifer, CO (marcofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcofast* »_2008 Lux with DSG & Dynaudio, Red with Black interior...on Alligator Alley today. It ours!!...My wife and I picked it up today...great car!!!








Marcofast

Enjoy!


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: Chester, VA*

Spotted a nice young couple driving a Red 2.0T on Rt. 10 in Chester over the weekend. It was the first one I've seen on the road and I'll have to say I like it better in person. I was in my DBP R32 and gave the guy (passenger) a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif at the light. He held up his mocha latte







and nodded.


----------



## HayLo (Nov 15, 2005)

*I was topless, why weren't you?*

Any one driving a route 17 in New York yesterday?? If you were I saw you, Black with your top up around 6:45 you were heading west I was headed east. It was a beautiful 85 degrees why the hell was the top up!!!


----------



## ramsecon04 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: I was topless, why weren't you? (HayLo)*

Spotted a Red 2.0 this afternoon in Davenport, yes that's Iowa


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Chester, VA (peace)*

Peace, I've been driving my Thunder Blue eos around the greater richmond area for almost a year and you haven't seen me! I feel so unnoticed


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*San Francisco sighting*

Tuesday, July 31. About 6:45p.
Black, Top up.
Parked at a meter on Market Street close to The Cafe about 1/2 block from Market & Castro.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: San Francisco sighting (SheilaEOS)*

Inbound Kennedy between Irving and Fullerton on 8/3 between 5:00p and 5:10p. Nice looking lady driving black on black 2.0T. I waved as I cut in front of you








Alex


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Two Chicago suburban sightings. A Shadow Grey Eos on northbound Milwaukee Ave just south of the former Palwaukee airport at 2:15PM and a white Eos sitting at the Warrenville Festival both on Friday the 3rd.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: Chester, VA (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Peace, I've been driving my Thunder Blue eos around the greater richmond area for almost a year and you haven't seen me! I feel so unnoticed









Well I did see another one this morning heading down Harrowgate Rd towards Rt 1 in Chester. I'm not up on my EOS colors but it was a light blue, kinda silver looking. Guy driving with the top down.
Don't feel bad I've had my R32 for almost 3yrs and I've only been spotted once. I don't drive it much and I stay near Chester most of the time.


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*I owned an Eos for 2 hours!*

Did anyone see me heading south then north on the 5 near Elk Grove last Saturday afternoon? I was the one with the lack of A/C! I returned the car since my passenger and I were getting heat stroke at 98 degrees, but being an out-of-towner with work in the morning and them not willing to ship we had to unwind the deal altogether! I wasn't exactly in the mood to pay for it after the minor heat stroke I experienced. Some are suggesting the Eos and I will never have a permanent relationship. I'm hoping otherwise








Had I read the TSB prior to purchase I would have known what was wrong. Had I remembered to do my full inspection (dealership was nice enough to pull the car into the showroom for my inspection and I was nice enough not to turn her over in there and therefore skipped waiting for cold air) I could have avoided so much trouble.
C'est la vie! We'll see if I don't bail and just buy a GLI.....


_Modified by seamonkeydvm at 10:01 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I owned an Eos for 2 hours! (seamonkeydvm)*

Silver EOS at the meter from Hillsdale Ave to 101 south about 9:30am


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Was that you? (passat06boi)*

My first sighting in "the fort"! I was begining to think I was the only one. 
A thunder blue on Coldwater road making a left turn. The driver was on a cell phone







. I don't think they noticed me in my Eismere Blue. 
Both of us were top up, OK! It was a little hot and humid out!
Alan


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Was that you?*

Yesterday I saw a Paprika Red Eos 2.0T with black interior on Bus.40 leaving Winston Salem. I was in my Black/black 2.0T, grinning like a fool, and waving as she passed (and when she exited near Kernersville).
We both had the tops up, as it was around 102 degrees yesterday.








Paprika Red looked good, and it nice to see another Eos around here...
William


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Was that you?*

I spotted a black Eos on I-71 northbound at I-76 yesterday afternoon on my way home, around 3:30. It was a few cars ahead of me and I exited onto 76, so I couldn't check it out too much - but the top was up. 
Later in the evening I caught a glimpse of a red one pass by my house in North Canton. It was a great night for top down driving but I was surprised to see another Eos on my street, besides me of course!


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Another Thunder Blue in San Diego!*

Whooo Hooo!
Parked in Hillcrest on University - looking good!


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow! Another one.
Island gray northbound on Coldwater Rd. We both were top down. Great night for open air drive.
Alan


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*VA's Finest*

I had gone for months without seeing another EOS until today. A shiny new Paprika Red Eos was traveling north on I-95 around 8:00 am. I passed you going the other way just north of the 288 interchange.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: VA's Finest (aflaedge)*

Brand new Eismer Blue 2.0T (Sunnyvale VW) on the first floor of the downtown parking structure in Mountain View. You left it top down, however I was execising the Cabby so you did'nt see me


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

Candy White Tuesday, north bound I5, exited at Ortega Highway.
Same day, Paprika Red parked in front of Sports Authority off Oso Pkwy.
Yesterday, Island Gray parked on Avenida Del Mar.
I'm seeing a lot more now.


_Modified by SoCalMan at 10:17 AM 8-16-2007_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (SoCalMan)*

Was driving my Green Passat V6 today cause the weather here in NJ isn't nice and I don't use my EOS in crappy weather. I followed a nice black 2.0T on 206 onto Rt. 78 south to 287 North around 10 this morning. Not sure if your a member here but you had your sun roof cracked in the back and bought it from Bernardsville, VW according to your license plate bracket. Female driving it. Looked nice in black with the cornsilk interior.


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

"....Female driving it. Looked nice in black with the cornsilk interior."
The female or the car?


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (dcoz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcoz* »_"....Female driving it. Looked nice in black with the cornsilk interior."
The female or the car?


The car hard to tell about the girl/lady since the top was up. Though personally I'd never buy a black car again. Freshly washed they look awesome but 15 minn later forget it. They get dirty way too easily and fast.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

Saw a man driving a Paprika Red Eos on Great America Parkway/Bowers Ave in Santa Clara around 6PM. I was in the Island Gray Eos. Both tops down. I waved, you waved.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (flubber)*

Black 3.2L leaving Redwood Shores around 6:00pm yesterday. Personal Plate KBUFF ?.. Say High if you find the VORTEX...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (flubber)*

Black 3.2L leaving Redwood Shores around 6:00pm yesterday. Personal Plate KBUFF ?.. Say Hi if you find the VORTEX...


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Black/Beige 2.0T Sport in a Sizzler parking lot in Santa Clara today. Starting to see more Eos around!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (flubber)*

Prediction : There will be a Blue 3.2 in Valley Fair parking lot for several housr tonight... My daughter needs a new outfit for school photo day... Argh it starts... (and she's in 6th grade!)


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Prediction : There will be a Blue 3.2 in Valley Fair parking lot for several housr tonight... My daughter needs a new outfit for school photo day... Argh it starts... (and she's in 6th grade!)









And in 4 years she will be driving your Eos.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

I parallel parked behind a Eismeer Blue 2.0T 6MT over at Pembroke Town Center today.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_
And in 4 years she will be driving your Eos.

No she wont' that's why I kept the Cabby


----------



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

Saw my first Eos in a long time in this area. In Chesapeake, VA: Kempsville & Greenbrier Pkwy, Candy White (that name reminds me of a stripper I once dated) Eos 2.0T with cornsilk interior, top down about 7:45/8:00 AM. It was in front of me so I couldnt tell for sure, but I think a woman driving with a license plate/lic plate holder saying something about Siberian Husky's. I, unfortunately was in my Honda, going to pick up my Eos from it's 10k service.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pleasant Hill, CA*

Friday Aug 31 about 1pm.
Black, top down. White guy with buzzed hair. Going north on Contra Costa Blvd, approaching Monument Blvd.
I woulda honked and waved, but was busy dodging people merging into my lane...didn't wanna start any misconstrued Road Rage!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Saw a lady in a black Eos about 6:45 this evening 4700 block of Leyland headed east using the side street to bypass Lawrence Ave. WE waved but you didn't. Any possibility you are a part of our happy group?


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

Saw a Silver Eos, yesterday (8/30), Northbound on State Highway 305 (?) on the North end of Bainbridge Island/Poulson, WA. I was in the Southbound White 2.0T. Both cars top down, and we exchanged quick waves.


----------



## dpawson (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (flubber)*

Indeed - seems like lots of new Eos' in the Bay Area lately, mine included.
Saw a black (or possibly thunder blue) one yesterday morning. 101 south to 237 east. Some sort of Stanford license plate frame? I actually wasn't driving mine at the time, as it was in for service. Got my iPod adapter fixed, which I'll post about in a more appropriate thread.


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Saw a Candy White yesterday (8-31-07) @ 4:27 pm headed south on S. Shore Drive, Topsail Island, NC. Did not catch the plates or a good look at the occupants. Top was up - what gives with that, you were / are at the beach?!?








I was northbound in my Passat Wagon...


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*

I have seen 2 so far. 
A white one on the 5 freeway headed north just North of San Diego on Sunday 7/29 around 4 pm
and just last Monday 8/27 at about 4:30 PM in the parking lot at 10880 Wilshire in WLA I spotted a baby brother to my car. An Eismer Blue 2.0T


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Oregon Coast Sighting*

Saw a Black/Black debadged Eos cruising around the parking lot next to Pelican Bar and Brewery in Pacific City, Oregon today around noon (Labor Day). We waved from the Pelican Deck, but without being contained by an Eos, was not so obvious...


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

*first *one I have spotted moving (not parked) since i got mine in FEB!!!! eastbound just over the TZB on friday afternoon 8/24......silver top down, male with personalized PA plates---we waved, we drove, we waved good bye at the merrit exit.
didn't get a chance to post this till i came back from vacation......


----------



## EOSinthesun (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (just-jean)*

Littleton, Colorado - near Ken Caryl - Paprika Red EOS with top up- was on vacation and not in my EOS.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Black Eos heading North on 110 to Rosslyn VA around 0700 on 5 Sep 2007. Top up








Silver Eos rounding North Parking at the Pentagon around 0700, 6 Sep 2007. Top Down


----------



## eoster (Sep 8, 2007)

*Eos identification*

Is there a quick way to spot an Eos (other than if its top is down)?
Any way to tell an '08 from an '07? A base model from a 2.0T?
(I haven't seen any "in the wild" yet, but I am ever hopeful...)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos identification (eoster)*

Hey Paul
Welcome to the forum.. There's a fair few around in the Bay Area now.. it won't take long for you to see another
-Mark


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos identification (eoster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eoster* »_Is there a quick way to spot an Eos (other than if its top is down)?
Any way to tell an '08 from an '07? A base model from a 2.0T?
(I haven't seen any "in the wild" yet, but I am ever hopeful...)


yes-----quickest way......seam on the roof and point on the rear of the back window...jettas and passats have a blunt end


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Eos identification (eoster)*

Directly from the front, Jetta and Eos look nearly identical except:
* Only the Eos has fog lights. The GLI has them, but also has the distinctive honeycomb grill (you probably won't confuse it for an Eos)
* The Eos has never has side markers. Jettas dropped them in recent models.
* The Eos is always black on top.
* If you can make out a lowered sunroof, it's not an Eos (since the Eos sunroof, when lowered, blends in with the roof)
And if you see one in Eismeer Blue zipping along 280 during the commute hour, it's probably _my_ Eos


----------



## n1drland (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re:*

I've never seen one and just 3 in a matter of 2 hours.
Esimeer Blue 2.0T with a black moose sticker parked on Damen across the street from Feast. Looked like a gray interior.
Black, top down, crossing the intersection of Division and Ashland. Turned left on Milwaukee. Cornsilk interior.
Paprika Red, top up, parked on Taylor Street kind of by Potbellys.
I was so excited! Haha, but no one has seem to have seen me yet...


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*DVC (Diablo Valley College) Pleasant Hill, CA*

Wednesday Sept 4th.
9:50a.
White 2.0T.
Top up.
Asian male driver.
We nodded and smiled.
Good looking car!!


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: )*

Saw two in one day - Saturday, 9/8/07
First - Silver heading West on I-40 out of Wilmington (way too early in the morning).
Second - White, top down, in Wilmington.


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*To my San Diego neighbor with the "other" blue*

We live mere feet from each other! I never drive that way so I didn't see you but the mailman was excited when he saw we both had one. You're right around the corner on 31st in South Park! I was pleased to see yours too. Nice car


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Lady in Chicago area driving outbound Kennedy near Belmont Ave in a red Eos with vanity plates and roof up Wednesday the 12th about 4:40PM?


----------



## clanum (Sep 14, 2007)

Thunder blue - top up - parked next to my Thunder blue EOS at Plato Diner in College Park, MD. Didn't see the owner. MD plates.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Denver Siting*

Weds. 9/12. Silver/Black 2.0 T. Parked on Wynkoop St. just north of 18th St in Denver, near the Wynkoop Brewery. (Good to be back at my home brewpub!))


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Denver Siting (PaulZooms)*

Saturday spotted a silver w/black interior 2.0 with the top down on 202/206 at the jug handle in Bedminister, nj. It was about 2:40 with a male driving it. Looked nice I was with my father in-law in his car so mine was home in the garage as we where heading to the Rutgers football game.


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (n1drland)*

Hey Alice...
I'm pretty sure I've seen you at least once.
The first time I can think of was a while ago at (I think) the intersection of Milwaukee and Grand...could that have been you?


----------



## n1drland (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (LuckyInChicago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyInChicago* »_Hey Alice...
I'm pretty sure I've seen you at least once.
The first time I can think of was a while ago at (I think) the intersection of Milwaukee and Grand...could that have been you?


Yup, that was probably me. I don't think I've seen you unless you were the Paprika one I saw on Taylor last weekend.


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (n1drland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n1drland* »_
Yup, that was probably me. I don't think I've seen you unless you were the Paprika one I saw on Taylor last weekend.









I don't believe I was parked on Taylor so it musta been that Paprika 2.0 I've seen around town.
If you see a Paprika 3.2 with a front plate mounted on the lower grill...that would be me. ;-)


----------



## pphantom53 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Eos identification (eoster)*

Drove up the NJTPK today exit 11 to 13 with a silver 2.0T. Male goatee. Exchanged thunbs up. I was in a Paprika 3.2


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LuckyInChicago)*

I saw a either Island Gray or Eismeer Blue (couldn't tell in the funky light reflected off the building) parked square in front of the Lincoln Park Athletic Club at Diversey & Sheffield around 8p tonight.
Alex


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Spotted 2 today. There was a white Eos parked on the 1600 block of N. Clybourn with no front plate about 4PM and a red one at Divison and LaSalle shortly threrafter........ I just need to see a dark blue one to complete the set (other than my Eismeer blue).


----------



## pphantom53 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: eos spotted in Manalapan, NJ*

saw a paprika red with black (same as mine) in parking lot on old englishtown road. Nice car


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: eos spotted in Manalapan, NJ (pphantom53)*

My wife assures me that this isn't even remotely amusing, but I disagreed.
Was "topless" heading down Page Mill yesterday morning and decided that, since I was on the trailing edge of a head cold, it might be best if I went top-up for the trip up 280. Pulled off on Peter Couts Drive, and then on the first road that I saw a shoulder on and started putting the top up. What did I spy out of the passenger side mirror (with the trunk still blocking my rear view), but an *identical* Eismeer Blue tooling toward Stanford with its top down and windows up. I can't imagine I went unnoticed, since mine was "in action."
No waves. No time.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

In the six months I have owned my Eos I have only seen two others in my area. Last night I saw two in one night ... 15 minutes apart. These cars are just to popular these days, I think I might get rid of mine and get something more unique








I saw a Thunder Blue one with the top down on RT 19 near Mt Lebo high school around 7 pm last night.
I saw a Red one in a handicap parking space at Outback on McMurray road 10 minutes later.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Saw a paprika red today about 5:30 on 537 heading into Freehold.
I gave a wave and got one in return.


----------



## lamedic91 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re:*

Saw an Eismeer Blue Eos top down making a left from Canoga onto Victory in Woodland Hills on Friday around 4:00pm. This was my first Eos spotting! Yeah!


----------



## lanmarc (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hey Fred (Nerk)!*

Saw a white EOS on Montefiore Rd (Adelaide) this afternoon at about 5:30!
Was that you Fred?
If yes, then that was me in the grey EOS.
If no, then there is another white EOS in Adelaide!
Also saw a dark EOS with the roof down, outside the cafe at the new channel 10 building just after 7pm.


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*More and more in GA*

Saw paprika red on GA 316 going home from UGA football game.
titan Black in Loganville, GA (besides mine!!)
Grey in ATL on Peachtree Street

all within a couple of weeks this past month.


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Hey Fred (Nerk)! (lanmarc)*

G'day Lanmarc,
I was just going to say that with great delight I saw my first "other Eos" in Adelaide on Morphett St coming south from Montefiore Hill. Event logged at 530 pm yesterday.
You beat me to it!








Yes that was me (and my wife) on my way to "Tasting Australia Degustation" What a great meal














.
Your car looked great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lanmarc (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Hey Fred (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Morning Fred!
Your EOS looked great too! The white finish really stood out in the pre-dusk shadows.
I see the same 2 or 3 EOSes every now and then on my way to work, but I guess you wouldn't see too many out there in the sticks.
Went to the Tasting Australia "picnic" at Elder Park on Sunday.
Great weather, great food, great frozen daiquiris


----------



## n1drland (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re:*

Saw a grey Eos on Milwaukee just southeast of the North, Damen, and Milwaukee intersection. Top down. I think it was parked in across from Papajin.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (n1drland)*

Friday Night, 280N, Silver 2.0T From SunnyVale VW, still with Dealers Advert in the Licence plate holder... 
We were the blue EOS that waved.. Sorry to see the scratches on the rear bumper


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

Saw two in the Mt. Veron and Powers Ferry area. White one and a Thunderblue one with gray leather.
Nice to see the car is catching on in Atlanta.


_Modified by sethworld at 3:19 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

11/13/07 at about 8:30 a.m. on the 5 Northbound through Tustin Ranch: Woman wearing a red visor in a blue Eismeer, looked like grey interior, with the top down, windows up, and front and rear wind blockers in place. We waved to each other. Oh yeah, your car was clean, mine is still feeling the fall-out effect of the recent fires here in So Cal (Foothill Ranch).


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

seeing all these spots... makes me think. I have only seen 1 EVER!! and that was back in April. Then, I've been looking at every VW I can on the road, but still no other Eos. I guess I have a unique car for my area.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dan_Eos)*

This is the first one I've seen in my area. The other couple I've seen have been while driving though L.A.


----------



## Joe_Cool (Dec 19, 2005)

I live in puebla, mexico. where its located a
VW factory, but I've never seen an EOS 
just at the dealer, 
Im startin' to hate the jettas, ha ha 
every ppl in Puebla has one, or had one
ha ha ha


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Dan_Eos)*

Might be time for you, William, owner in New Bern and me to all plan a road trip on along I-40?
-dawn


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

Look for a red head and my baseball-capped boyfriend. We'll have the top down as far north as we can stand it. Thanksgiving road trip on Wednesday and Thursday am from Orlando to Duck, NC. . . 20,000 miles and I still love this car.


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

Hello, all. This is my first post in this thread.


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_This is the first one I've seen in my area. The other couple I've seen have been while driving though L.A.

So what color was the one you saw? It might've been me en route
to work








.
And I've only spotted two others, and that was while down in San Diego.
I haven't spotted any in L.A. County.


_Modified by dct82me at 11:37 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## EOSinthesun (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (dct82me)*

Whow! Followed a white EOS today on Hwy 111 (with Calif. license plate) and when I turned off into Costco, was met with a grey EOS with Wash. license plates). We honked and waved.
Both had their tops up as it was a cool 61 degrees but, of course, I was scooting around topless. 
Was really exciting to see two of them in a matter of minutes. I've had my EOS for nine months and have only seen a couple of them during that time.


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (EOSinthesun)*

I've never even heard of Hwy 111, so it certainly wasn't me.
But now that I've Googled it -- nope -- that's WAYYYY far east 
of where I am







.

UPDATE: LMAO - I was in downtown L.A. for a deposition this
morning (Side note: For work I drive my Kia Sorento. I refer 
to my Eos as my "fun car"). I pull into a garage stall with two 
empty spaces on each side, and I head upstairs. After the 
depo concludes, I go back down to the parking garage to get 
into my car. As I'm approaching, I spot this White Eos, brand new,
with the EXACT same dealer logo paperwork in the front window, and
the same EXACT bright yellow paper plate - lol!! I hesitated for a
second b/c it threw me off (I just recently -- 2 wks ago -- put my
license plates on). But I was surprised to finally see an Eos, and 
it was a CARBON COPY of mine








_Modified by dct82me at 3:49 PM 11-30-2007_


_Modified by dct82me at 3:49 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Vancouver, CA*

Eismer blue turned right from Nelson in Burrard Vancover BC around 11:30am... I was looking out the hotel window...
Silve / or White (couldn't really tell in the snow) turned from Burrard into Nelson around 2:30..


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 2:30 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (dct82me)*

Okay. So last night the planets and the moon were in
alignment -- or however that s#!t goes when something
REALLY freaky happens.
So you see that I had that other White Eos sighting when
going to my car yesterday afternoon after my deposition.
WELL, last night I was at a local bar with some friends.
I pulled into a parking stall located in front of the place
off of the main drag in town. I failed to notice that there
was a parking lot in the back where everyone else parked.
Anyhow ... I missed a phone call, so I step outside to
call 'em back. As I'm looking at my cell and exiting the
place, I'm walking out the walkway and, BAM, I look up
and parked at the entrance is a White Eos!! I'm like
WTF???!!!??? I hadn't had THAT many drinks at that point.
It really threw me off. I had to step around and look at the
license plate (b/c I had the side view as I walked out). Talk
about W-E-I-R-D -- 2 White Eos sightings in Los Angeles
County within a 12-hr time period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


_Modified by dct82me at 4:25 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## n1drland (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re:*

I see an Eismeer Blue Eos at the UIC campus, always coming or going into the parking lot off Harrison. Female driver with lots of stuff animals in the back window (at least that was what I thought I saw last time.) You and I go to campus around the same time, 7:45am...


----------



## MlleCarla (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (dqcvdtpda) sightings in the OC*


_Quote, originally posted by *dqcvdtpda* »_Nette (another long-time poster) and I both have dark blue Eos tootling around H-Beach (her) and Irvine to Oceanside (me).
I saw a young lady in a white Eos last week on the 405 south near Sand Canyon. 
...she ignored me. (not unusual...for a bald, fat, goofy-looking middle-aged guy)






















 
Been driving my 2007 Wheat Beige Metalic/beige interior in Orange County for the last 6 months (home town Huntington Beach).







So far I have had only 2 sightings of EOS on the 22 fwy...that's it, that's all. I have heard of the blue one in HB though (Nette?)...not seen her. 
See you around! 
C


----------



## flith (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (Dan_Eos)*

Quote "seeing all these spots... makes me think. I have only seen 1 EVER!! and that was back in April. Then, I've been looking at every VW I can on the road, but still no other Eos. I guess I have a unique car for my area."
I got mine back in Jul 07 after a trip to Afghanistan as well. I've only seen two others in Fayetteville (1 Blue/1White), and in Southern Pines area no others to date yet.



_Modified by flith at 5:23 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (dqcvdtpda) sightings in the OC (MlleCarla)*

Hi there,

I am all over HB and work in Downey so I am on the 405, and 605 all the time.
I get really excited when I see a "buddy" out there.

Keep looking for me.. I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

Travelling north on Tuscawilla in Winter Springs, FL. Saw black EOS (couldn't make out model) with FL plate reading HARD TP. Cute. My FL plate now reads CFL ARTS just in case you see me.


----------



## n1drland (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re:*

Anyone have their black or dark blue Eos 2.0T in for service at City Volkswagen in Chicago this morning? I was there at 11. Only saw the car on the lift, no owner in sight. Found out today that I bought the last white Eos there


----------



## LadyDriver (Jul 11, 2007)

Saw a Thunder Blue driving down I-4 downtown Orlando two days ago. Then saw another (or could be the same) Thunder Blue on 17-92 yesterday. I do have a picture on my phone...will post later.


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (flith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flith* »_
Quote "seeing all these spots... makes me think. I have only seen 1 EVER!! and that was back in April. Then, I've been looking at every VW I can on the road, but still no other Eos. I guess I have a unique car for my area."
I got mine back in Jul 07 after a trip to Afghanistan as well. I've only seen two others in Fayetteville (1 Blue/1White), and in Southern Pines area no others to date yet.
_Modified by flith at 5:23 PM 1-8-2008_

I finally saw one, another red one going in the opposite direction from me a couple weeks ago around Skibo Rd. Still keeping my eyes open.


_Modified by Dan_Eos at 2:07 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## MlleCarla (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: sightings in the OC (MlleCarla)*

I had a sighting at my work shared parking structure (CHOC offsight parking) on Wednesday 1/16! I saw a gray one/black interior (I believe) on the fourth level. It made my day! 
Rock on fellow OC EOS driver! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Carla


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

Man was I confused when I left work today. As I'm walking toward my usual end of row parking space, I spot another eismere blue EOS!
For a second I thought it was mine, and had forgot where I parked. Then I glanced back to my usual spot. Sure enough it was there. checking out the other EOS, I noticed it has different wheels. I think they may be the standard issue '08 wheels.
Apparently someone else at our plant of roughly 700 people owns an EOS. It's news to me! You can bet I'll be asking around tomorrow.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (vwhoosier)*

Spotted a red one parked in Stamford, CT on Friday morning. It was on Long Ridge opposite to the Lord'n'Taylors.... I was in disguise in an AVIS rental car (White Jetta 2.5 suprisingly)


----------



## chomeur (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re:*

Saw a black Eos in a line of SLs, Porches, etc. in a roped-off hotel valet parking area in Laguna Beach last Saturday (1/26). It really looked like it belonged there.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

A red Eos passed me on the Fort Pitt Bridge. You were in the far right lane, I was was in the middle lane. It was about 5:30 during rush hour going home.


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

Adelaide South Australia, I saw another Eos on the road for the second time ever this moning at 10.10. This Eos was dark blue (is that Shadow Blue?) with the top down. Very clean







heading east on Smart Road near Tea Tree Plaza. I was heading west and, sorry to say, roof up and car quite dirty. Well it is Saturday and car washing is a Sunday job.


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (EOSinthesun)*

EOSinthesun:
Keep your eye out for a white/beige in the area this
coming weekend (Feb 8-10). My mom's playing in
a soccer tourney out in Palm Desert, and I've reserved
a place in Palm Springs.


----------



## EOSinthesun (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (dct82me)*

Hi dct82me-
Will do - mine is a metallic beige with beige interior, personal lic. plate "cairnlover" FYI - I have two Cairn terriers.


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (EOSinthesun)*

I'll keep my eye out for you.
My lic. plate is KPBABLN (Keep Babblin' - I'm a Court Reporter)


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*paramus nj Rt 4*

saw my first EOS on the road yesterday (thurs 2/7) 6:30pm Rt 4 West in Paramus NJ - a silver 2.0T - - tried to get the guys attention to beep and wave but he was not taking his eyes off the road. oh well.
was still psyched to see an EOS other than mine and the ones in the VW lots I pass.
Liz


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: paramus nj Rt 4 (ridgebacks)*

Saw another twin of my EOS today @ around 10AM. White/Gray/LuxOrSport/2.0T. In Centential, Colorado at Arapahoe Rd and Dayton St. 
Is it the same one I saw a few weeks ago: On E Florida Ave between S Monroe St and S. Steele St, by Cory/Merril Schools, right in front of my neighborhood? Only the shadow knows.


----------



## LadyDriver (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: orlando florida*

saw an eismeer blue eos in baldwin park today at the elem school. I know another eos (dark blue) lives in baldwin park because i always see it on the main road.


----------



## dea_grig (Apr 24, 2006)

OMG is this winter ever gonna be over????I'm sick and tired of the horrible weather in Windycity, although I have to say, my little red jewel performed extraordinarily on snow storms, ice and the rest of the goodies Mother Nature blessed us with this winter in Chicago....
The extra hp from the APR flash certainly helped....
I"ve been seeing lots of Eoses lately...especially on the Northshore....anybody that I now????


----------



## mwilliamb eos (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Was that you? (passat06boi)*

saw 2008 white lux route 81 north syracuse 2.28 2:30pm burdick vw plates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

I was out this afternoon in my thunder blue Eos with the top down when I spotted a silver Eos with the top up around the corner of Robinson and Stuart in Richmond Va. Any idea who that could be? It is the only other Eos I've seen inside city limits.


----------



## n1drland (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (dea_grig)*

I agree, winter is never gonna end!
On a side note, I did see a red 2.0T on Grand, just west of Damen, close to the car wash--could that have been your EOS?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (n1drland)*

3rd EOS spotted on the Oracle camus in Redwood City. Dark blue 2.0T in the 300 parking garage, with a trunk mounted bike rack. If you're here tell us how the rack works.


----------



## vertgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: paramus nj Rt 4 (PaulZooms)*

Hi Liz,
If you travel on Rte 4 in Paramus frequently, you'll eventually see my brandy new Black Eos - we're on Rte 4 at least twice a day, every day.
Jen


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re:*

Yesterday (3/5/08) - Red, top up, heading south on 751 around 9:30 am. Me - thunder blue, top down (it was brisk, but very sunny).


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

Today 3/17, 5:30 p.m.
Baltimore-Washington Parkway
295 southbound near Columbia, MD
Island Gray 2.0T with the top up


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

My first encounter with another Eos in Toronto since I got mine in December. This morning 3/19 at about 9am, on the Don Valley Parkway southbound, just past the Hwy 401 junction. A black beauty with a creative license plate. Top was up of course since it was 2 celsius and raining.


----------



## HHHenri (Jun 5, 2007)

Several spotted in Seattle over last few months:
(1) Gray parked in residence driveway on south side of NW Market near 8th NW;
(2) Eismeer Blue northbound on Elliot at traffic signal, waved at me while I was southbound but I didn't wave back until too late;
(3) Eismeer Blue parked on south side of Columbia between 3rd and 4th, license ?9? W?F, only one digit off of my original plate before transferring to personalized number.


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re:*

While on a work trip last week to DC saw an EOS parked near 24th and M and then a day later making a turn at the very intersection I was waiting to cross.
Must admit there aren't many in my area, it was cool to see one out and about.


----------



## breakmarkflick (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re:*

1) wheat w/ top up (weak! it was 62 and sunny at the time) just north of Durham on I-85 southbound in Granville county NC Friday 3/21 about 11:30am. Saw a couple others in Richmond VA later that day.
2) Eismer blue 2.0T Lux? at Home Depot SW Durham 3/30


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (breakmarkflick)*

Saw one today around 2:30pm on Morganton Rd. in Fayetteville,nc
It was also red with the top up going the opposite way and I had my top down enjoying the SUN.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (breakmarkflick)*

Awesome!
Another Thunder Blue EOS in Durham


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

FINALLY! A silver essence *3.2* going up the bridge across from Universal Studios in So. Cali. I thought I was the only 3.2 in L.A.! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Black 3.2 on Ralston in Belmont...


----------



## breakmarkflick (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (theothereos)*

Actually, we are in the same neighborhood on another underclassman part of CR! We've seen your EOS walking our dog








Can't wait for pollen season to finish so I can wash the car with our rain barrel water again.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (breakmarkflick)*

No way!
We can have our own CR EOS rally.








Flag me down next time or stop by one of these weekends if you want to chat about EOS stuff. Dogs welcome - we have two! 
-dawn


----------



## kbrideau (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

- Passat06boi-
So, how do u like the paprika red? Does it compare to the other 'reds' that VW's come in? One that I saw in person was like a burgundy red







and I dont really like that. Have you posted pictures on vortex before? if not, can you?
Im in the works for a 2008 Eos when I graduate, but cant seem to make up my mind when it comes to color!!

Thanks and hope to see your car around,
Kristine


_Modified by kbrideau at 2:26 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (kbrideau)*

In the table of contents you should be able to find answers to most of your questions, in the following link (second post) you can see pictures of all the different car colors offered:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2929764
BTW, I don't know how you can describe paprika as having any resemblance to burgundy. I think it is one of the truest reds out there, if anything it may have a slight orange tint.


_Modified by flheat at 4:45 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

6/ 7 - Eismeer Blue - in parking area for NC Open Water Swim.
Based on license plate, driver is a swim dad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (theothereos)*

There are three Eos in my neighborhood in Chesapeake now. One is thunder blue and the other is Island Gray like mine. I also see a silver one on Greenbrier Pkwy quite frequently.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

My mom lives in the Deep Creek area (near Dominion Blvd) in Chesapeake. I was just there visiting her over this past weekend. I have an Island Grey Eos as well.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (kluski44)*

I'm in Riverwalk.


----------



## Topper8888 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm over in Washington State as the Great Pacific Noth West!


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

First EOS in the wild.
White with tan int. In Muskegon Michigan on Summit. She passed me I waved and got nothing back.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (bob21115)*

I've noticed that too here in L.A. A LOT of snobby Eos drivers. However, another *3.2* owner here basically had me holding up traffic as he was overwhelmed with the few mod's I'd done and wanted to know about everything....WHILE DRIVING down the street!


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

I think there are 2 kinds of VW drivers. The ones that would chase down another vw to get a better look and the ones that say why did that guy wave at me.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (bob21115)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob21115* »_... She passed me I waved and got nothing back.
 I bought a new Corvette in 1979. Vette owners used to routinely wave at each other as they pass to acknowledge their great taste in cars. I sold it about 10 years later and have not driven one since. The Corvette magazine I subscribed to back then had an article called "Save the Wave" to encourage new Vette owners to wave as they passed one another. I believe the tradition started because in the 50's there were so few Vettes on the road, the owners were glad to see another one and waved.
I'm a new Eos owner and I've seen a few around Houston but not when I was driving mine. I'll wave at all the ones I see.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (carnut77459)*

Heading to work this morning around 9 I made a right on Vanderveer road and was right behind you. You where in a Eismeer Blue 2.0 T w/Moonrock interior. We both had our tops down and you waived at me and I waived back. Nice car there!! I was right behind you in my Red w/Moonrock interior 3.2 version.










_Modified by ehdg eos at 4:15 PM 8-14-2008_


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

There is another Red Eos in my Missouri City neighborhood (Houston suburb) I saw earlier this week in the afternoon on Cartwright Road going West as I headed East.
I also saw an Eos at my West Belfort Park-and-Ride lot at 5:50am last Tuesday morning probably waiting on a carpool. Since it was still dark, I could not tell the color but it looked light blue.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

Saw a white 09 EOS in the Museum district of Richmond. The only outward sign was the new side mirrors.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*4*







on the way home from work in Rosslyn VA. One, light blue, in the parking garage, a white one on 110, and two light blues on 395. Only one had the top down.







What's the point if you don't put the top down








Richard


_Modified by owr084 at 5:44 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## eos4me (Sep 2, 2008)

*Ed, From Colorado*

Spotted me and walked over to talk...he is getting a black EOS (on order). I was the white EOS you came over and chatted with. Told me about this site.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Ed, From Colorado (eos4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos4me* »_Spotted me and walked over to talk...he is getting a black EOS (on order). I was the white EOS you came over and chatted with. Told me about this site.









Was that this past winter in Longmont, CO. by any chance? I did some chatting with the owner of a white EOS outside the Pump House restaurant, but I have a blue Eos.


----------



## eos4me (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ed, From Colorado (aflaedge)*

If the driver was a beautiful brunette?







Nah, have not traveled that road with the EOS yet ...


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

I saw a Red one (like mine) today while having lunch downtown Houston on Clay street, lady driver.


----------

